# Is this a cougar track?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sorry if the pic is bad, you might have to step back from the computer a bit to see it better. I was deer hunting and saw a yellowish flash go by me, thought no way it could be elk sneaking by me cause I would have heard them. So I walked over and saw these tracks.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Tough to tell but if you found this in the area you were deer hunting then I would say yes. I saw one cougar and tons of tracks in that area.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It's a cat.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

if it is near the end zone, there is no way it could be a cougar.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Wouldn't a cougar have left a much deeper depression in what appears to be fairly soft snow?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Loke said:


> if it is near the end zone, there is no way it could be a cougar.


GO UTES!!!! :grin:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

with nothing for size reference its hard to say. Also doesn't look very deep in the snow. Looks like a cat though, no claw marks. Maybe it was a bob cat.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the track is on top of a log, so that's why it doesn't look deep. Wish I put something for reference in it. I don't have big hands but I'd say it was bigger than my fist. Not sure if that helps. I followed other tracks that were similar but much smaller, would that have been a bobcat? Lots of dog tracks as well. Guess I know why I didn't see much deer in that area.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You ain't kidding about the dog tracks. Was this on top of Seeley by chance? or around into the next canyon south? That's where I seen a big cat tailing some deer toward the end of the archery hunt. I also seen a ton of bobcat tracks and more coyote tracks and scat than you can imagine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> if it is near the end zone, there is no way it could be a cougar.


That's funny, I don't care who you are.

.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Loke said:


> if it is near the end zone, there is no way it could be a cougar.


That is funny

In my experience....most cougars are very far from the end zone they are mostly found over at Club 90.


----------

